# south alabama fishing



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, my pops asked me to go to the lake, big creek lake, today to try and catch some crappie. we loaded up the zebcos and beetle spins and went after them. the water temp was 64 and the wind was out of the south at 5 and built till it ran us off at 3:30. we trolled for crappie in ouor normal spot and caught nothing but jackfish, 9 total. not that i care cause a jack fish on 6lb test is a blast. we decided to leave and seen a spot where the wind was blowing up against the bank and decided to try that spot. caught two bass and a jackfish on a lizard and my dad hooked two good sumthins on a fluke but they threw the hook. they were way better than the fish i caught. i did not see any beds. when we got home my neighbor had two bass that would bust 6 lbs wide open that he caught out of a pond close to the house. they were full of eggs and he said were holding tight to the bed. guess its getting that time so everyone get ready.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time. Me and bassmasterson went out today. I caught 5 small bass lost 2 big ones. And bassmaster pulled up 2 nice ones off their beds. In still trying to figure them out.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

I want to try catch some jack fish


----------

